# Dora goes to a birthday party!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Friday night, Dora went to a doggy birthday party. A borzoi turned 1 year and you will see how big he is with the birthday cake! He has such a high prey drive that neither of my girls are allowed to play with him but his older sister is very well socialized. We kind of divided the group into little and big dogs to play together and Dora always has a lot of fun even if she goes off and does her own thing. Including begging the silly person who sits on the floor with dog treats!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! You sure are popular!:biggrin1: I've never even heard of that breed! Looks sort of like a white greyhound with hair! I think the high prey drive would make me just a wee bit nervous!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Some additional pics!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And finally, how exhausted one gets after being the life of the party!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What great pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Everyone is beautiful, in their own way....wait a sec, I think that's a song!:brushteeth:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda,

Your girls are so adorable! I looked at your blog too, I loved the agility photos!!!!! I also liked the picture where they are all sitting down.

~Kristin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There are a lot of us at the training club who don't have children so we get to have birthday parties for the dogs... I think we have a little too much fun.

Borzoi are really strange looking. They are very sweet and look slow but they were previously used to hunt wolf! I watched them lure course once and it is absolutely amazing. 

Kristin- we love agility and hope to start competing soon. I took Dora for a run thru today and we had some issues that we need to work through like concentrating on other people and other dogs! I hope we can get to a trial before we move so we can have fun with friends but we gotta get trial ready first!

Amanda


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

What great pictures! I liked the line up *gg*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks like SO much fun 

I plan on having a birthday party for Gucci. There ARE friends/family that will think I have lost my mind! ound: But oh well!

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great 
Bday party pics!! I had a party for Lily once, & yes everyone thought I was nuts, but I didnt care!!
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So cute!!! Love to see all the*

doggies playing nice.
Trish


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

phew.....so I am not the only one who does doggy-b-day parties hahahahaha!!

ppl told me I'm crazy!!

they obviously don't know what they're missing!!!

Wonderful piccies!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Some Very Nice Pics Indeed, thanks for sharing....eace: 

I especially like the one with the Sheltie (Or is it a small Collie) and the Hav when they are touching noses.

Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is a sheltie. He is just a bit over sized. Dora and him compete in agility together and she likes him but he moves really fast so she gets scared! She doesn't really like when all the dogs get high energy.

All my friends have birthday parties for their dogs so if you dont, you are out of the norm!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Haven't had Shadow's party yet since she's only 8 mo. old  But, I did go to the local frozen yogurt shop to buy a special treat for my son's Pekingese when it was her 1st B-day. Should have seen the looks I got when I asked the server to place the dog cookie I had on top of the yogurt before she put the lid on. ound: 

Great pics, Amanda! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady had a wonderful 1st birthday party. I got a ton of laughs from my friends as they wanted to go out and I told them I had to get home after work for Brady's friends and his partyound: . His friends (the neighbors 3 kids) came over and brought presents. We had a doggie happy birthday bone shaped cookie and cupcakes for the kids (and us of course). He opened his presents, blew out his candle and loved his birthday cookie. We sang happy birthday and it was a blast! I guess this is what happens when you get taken in by one of these dogs. I know I have crossed the line, but I can't help but spoil my dog.


----------

